# Police Officer Kevin Tonn



## kwflatbed

*Police Officer*

*Kevin Tonn*

Galt Police Department, California

End of Watch: Tuesday, January 15, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 1/15/2013
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Committed suicide

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Kevin Tonn was shot and killed after responding to a burglary call in the 200 block of F Street at approximately 11:20 am.

A struggle ensued after Officer Tonn contacted a suspect two blocks away, in a field near a set of railroad tracks. The suspect was able to shoot Officer Tonn and then fired at another responding officer, who returned fire. The subject fatally shot himself before he was able to be taken into custody.

Officer Tonn was transported to a nearby hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Officer Tonn had served with the Galt Police Department for four years and had previously served as a firefighter and medic.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police William Bowen
Galt Police Department
455 Industrial Drive
Galt, CA 95632

Phone: (209) 366-7000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21629-police-officer-kevin-tonn#ixzz2I6H0VwJj


----------



## Herrdoktor

RIP


----------



## CPT Chaos

Rest in Peace, Officer!


----------



## Guest

R.I.P. Officer Tonn


----------



## ShmitDiesel

RIP Officer Tonn


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP Officer


----------



## GreenMachine

RIP, wish these shitbirds would rearrange the order and off themselves first.


----------

